# Hornady 300gr FPB



## cachemilli (Jul 24, 2015)

Has anyone else given the 300 fpb a shot? I have been trying to sight in my muzzy and have been shooting 120 gr triple 7 ( 2 magnum pellet charges) behind these. I am curious what others think. Supposedly not having a sabot or a plastic base (powerbelt) is supposed to help the round contact the rifling. I would like to hear some insights on these from others smarter than I. I shoot a TC Omega 

Thanks!


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

I have not shot those. But was in sportsman's a couple days ago and another hunter was saying they are really accurate and expand very well.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't shot those but used 300 grain Thors last year to drop a 5x6 bull in Colorado. I couldn't get any good accuracy shooting anything over 100 grains so I dropped it down to 90 grains of Pyrodex and Buckhorn 209 and the groups tightened up considerably.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

I shot my le bull in 2011 with a 300 gr fpb at 175 yards. I liked the way they shot and grouped out of my t/c omega. would have been a complete pass through but hit his opposite leg and stopped just under the skin.


----------



## cachemilli (Jul 24, 2015)

What powder load were you using with the fpb?


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

125 gr pyrodex select


----------



## cachemilli (Jul 24, 2015)

I will spend a considerable amount of time this afternoon getting things squared away. I think 120 gr 777 should be ok. Thanks for the input. Good luck this year!


----------

